# Erstellung eines Logos



## Thomas_Jung (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo
Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin wenn nicht bitte verschieben.

Kann mir einer bei der Erstellung eines Logos behilflich sein, weil ich gar kein Talent für sowas habe.
Gegen Bezahlung natürlich ;-) .

Es handelt sich um einen Pharao der das folgende beinhalten sollte:

Er sollte Ähnlichkeit mit der beigefügten Zeichnung haben.
In der linken Hand hat er den Krummstab, in der rechten Hand die Geißel.
Anstatt desKrummstabes sollte es eine Art PHP Logo sein und als Geißel eine Art MySQL Logo

Gruß Thomas

Sorry zu spät gelesen

Wichtig:  Herzlich willkommen in der Creative Lounge! :-( :-( 

Die "Creative Lounge" ist für fachbezogenen Smalltalk (siehe oben),
aber nicht für Previews, *Jobangebote*, Webseitenbewertung und Ähnliches gedacht.


----------

